# Church of England and Heresy



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Feb 18, 2005)

Can someone first of all explain whether moves to bring in heresy trials into the Church of England are serious? BBC says they are now, in the most recent of articles but earlier last year they doubted it. It would be great news if for the first time in 150 years Anglican clergy could be brought to justice for heretical ideas.

Second of all I was reading this link: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4273377.stm and one of the doctrines of the church is predestination. I did not know this. I gather it is not a widely held belief?

Are those 10 points of the Anglican church orthodox? Do you think they will ever be inforced?

And most of all pray for God to reform this church and shake out all those liberal leaders that seem to have infested it over time.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 18, 2005)

The 39 articles should be enforced, there could be a lot more unity between the Refromed and Anglican folk if they were. 

Bryan
SDG


----------



## turmeric (Feb 18, 2005)

John Shelby Spong in a heresy trial? That would almost be funny!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bryan_
> The 39 articles should be enforced, there could be a lot more unity between the Refromed and Anglican folk if they were.
> 
> Bryan
> SDG


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 19, 2005)

You have the same doctrinal drift occurring in reformed circles now. I wish I had a penny for every time I have heard; "Oh that issue is debatable within our denomination" Debatable? It isn't debatable in our confessions! Then you hear the response; well we really adhere to the Bible not to some document written by men." And this often from Elders who should know better! But it gives them an excuse to peddle their wares in the church and yet make some excuse when challenged.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> John Shelby Spong in a heresy trial? That would almost be funny!



I think they could come to a verdict rather quickly, don't you think?!


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 19, 2005)

Yep, quick verdict.


----------



## Craig (Feb 20, 2005)

Several of the possible articles needing "affirmation" are troubling...namely, Purgatory, Baptismal Regeneration, and Transubstantiation.

Not sure how this stuff could happen...wouldn't Packer be in trouble on these points? His church has pulled itself out of fellowship with their Session (not sure if Anglicans call them sessions, though) because of their acceptance of homosexual clergy; if these were affirmed, then Packer could be excommunicated: interesting turn of events if possible.


----------



## Scott (Feb 21, 2005)

Craig: If the 39 article are enforced, I don't think Packer would have a problem.

On purgatory:



> XXII. Of Purgatory.
> The Romish Doctrine concerning Purgatory, Pardons, Worshipping and Adoration, as well of Images as of Relics, and also Invocation of Saints, is a fond thing, vainly invented, and grounded upon no warranty of Scripture, but rather repugnant to the Word of God.



Transubstantiation:


> XXVIII. Of the Lord's Supper.
> . . .
> Transubstantiation (or the change of the substance of Bread and Wine) in the Supper of the Lord, cannot be proved by Holy Writ; but is repugnant to the plain words of Scripture, overthroweth the nature of a Sacrament, and hath given occasion to many superstitions.
> . . .



Also, there is nothing about baptismal regeneration:


> XXVII. Of Baptism.
> Baptism is not only a sign of profession, and mark of difference, whereby Christian men are discerned from others that be not christened, but it is also a sign of Regeneration or New-Birth, whereby, as by an instrument, they that receive Baptism rightly are grafted into the Church; the promises of the forgiveness of sin, and of our adoption to be the sons of God by the Holy Ghost, are visibly signed and sealed, Faith is confirmed, and Grace increased by virtue of prayer unto God.
> 
> The Baptism of young Children is in any wise to be retained in the Church, as most agreeable with the institution of Christ.



The articles are online here:
http://anglicansonline.org/basics/thirty-nine_articles.html

Scott

[Edited on 2-21-2005 by Scott]


----------



## Craig (Feb 21, 2005)

Scott,
the article link stated those were possibilities...just going on the BBC, not the 39 articles.


----------



## Scott (Feb 22, 2005)

I think the article said the heresy trials would be problems for "Anglo-Catholics," those who has brought these view back in. I don't think that Packer is among those. He is in the evangelical Anglican camp, as I understand.


----------

